# Fusion Razor Project!!!



## 65GTMustang (Mar 31, 2012)

It's been a long time in the works.
I made a lot of mistakes along the way, BUT that's when I learned the most.
Many of you have been interested in my Fusion product development.
Some just interested in what is going on and others interested in regards to possible purchases.
This is to simple let everyone know I have final reached a point in the two year project that I am ready to share some REAL results.
Let me first thank several people (without mentioning in names) *** You know who you are ***
There were several very helpful people that helped me along the way, that’s the best part of this group - Everyone wants to help, we all learn from each other.
NOW Without further babble.....
Allow me to introduce my completely homemade Fusion style razor.
From idea - to several mold castings - adjustments and powder coating (THE BIGGEST DIFFERENCE from my first razors which where simple retail razors that I modified to fit a handle that was turned on center to what I have today)
The finished project idea is cast from solid bronze. After some clean-up work from the casting it goes through a component fit test before I apply my own powder coating. I discovered that purchasing my own powder coating system was going to be much better then dealing with large local companies that really did not have the time or desire to work with such a small scale project.
Again another member of IAP helped me through that entire decision to powder coat my pwn pieces.
After choosing a handle material - I turn the shape that comes to mind while the blank is turning (on center)
Some very detailed fitting is required on the end where the razor head will be attached along with some drilling to hold the one piece razor head to the handle. My design does not require multiple components or attached rods. It is all one solid metal piece.
I welcome any questions or comments
I have three photos to show.
Two are a completed razor - One shows the full handle, the other shows a close up of the head where it attaches to the handle
The third picture shows the three different powder coatings I am able to produce at this time.  Purchasing the system was a chunk of change so I figured I would slowly add to the color options.
I have two different blacks. One is a high gloss; the other is a semi-gloss hammered finish and of course as you can tell from the photos gloss chrome Finish.
Enjoy the pictures.
Please let me know what you think????
Thanks


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 31, 2012)

wooooowwwww!!! Kevin, the anticipation over the last year or so has been killin' me. Finally getting to see the finished razor heads is fantastic! I really like that you have the freedom to create a razor handle without the constraints of the "between bushings" components.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 31, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is a good-looking razor. Glad you stuck with it! When will these be ready?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kevin, do you just use an epoxy to glue the head into the handle?


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 31, 2012)

Great job.  Thanks for sharing and sticking with it.  Will they be posted for sale in the near future?
Charles


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!
To answer a couple of questions;
As far as attaching the razor head to the finished handle I use a high impact epoxy most of the time. I have also used regular epoxy and even CA glue.
 
As for selling the razor heads, it is my intention to offer them to those interested. I would rate these in regards to ability to be advanced only because you have to be precise in recessing the head into the end of the turned handle.  I prefer making this cut by hand rather than matching it to a drill bit because of the shallow cut that is needed.  The drilling is not a big deal it only requires about a 1-1/4 inches in depth using a drill bit slightly larger than the post on the razor head.  The slightly larger width allows for gluing of course.  I can to talk to anyone interested on the phone if you have any specific questions or simply to get a clear understanding of how I go about making the handles.   
I want to stay within the guidelines of the forum in regards to selling.  I have not official posted them in the classified area so if you are interested just send a PM to discuss the possibilities.
I would appreciate any additional feedback - I see the posting has had several views, if you have anything to share please do.
Thanks
Kevin


----------

